# Strawberries ok?



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Are strawberries ok for a GSD? I was cutting some up the other day and a strawberry top fell on the floor. Before I could get to it, Mandi has snarfed it up and then sat, staring, waiting fore more. I'd have loved to have given her the rest, but I was not sure about these.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

You need to first teach her the Leave It command in case that would have been something dangerous. Our male like dried strawberries, our female doesn't and neither one like them fresh. I would not give her to many, though. It's a fruit, she could get diareah from it. 

Whenever you're in doubt you can Google for "can dogs have" and list what food you're inquiring about. I usually get a number of results and read through several before I decide. You will probably get some results that conflict w/one another.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

My boy Hulk Loves Blackberies!!! He will pick them right off the bush...LOL


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

They're fine. Too many would probably give a dog the runs but a few won't hurt them! My dogs love to go raspberry picking with me.







Basu especially loved them.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I usually have fresh strawberries in my cereal each morning and Anna gets one. But her favorite...blueberries!!


----------

